# Carry Optic for Beretta Cougar 8000



## JAA* (Apr 15, 2019)

Can anyone provide any information on how I can put an optic on my Cougar? If so, specifics would be very helpful. Thank all in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAA* (Apr 15, 2019)

I was looking for the same thing to mount the Vortex Venom. Burris offers one which I got from Optics Planet for about $50. Here's the info fro Burris:
"We do have a mounting plate available for the cougar, see part number: 410324 on our website. 
Follow this link (https://www.burrisoptics.com/mounting-systems/mounts-and-bases/fastfire-mounts)"
Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here and contact the owner. He posts a lot on the Beretta Forum.

I'd swear that he used to sell them for the Cougar model, but I do not see them listed now. Maybe he can help you: https://www.sight-mount.com/


----------



## JAA* (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks
Waiting to hear back on the Cogar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

